# How long does inderal work?



## Volcom23 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will take inderal for my presentation this tuesday. They say that I should take the drug 30 minutes before the presentation. But the different presentations will run for about 2 hours and I'm not certain what particular time shall I present. Does the drug work the whole day or how long?


----------



## Volcom23 (Jan 19, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> I would take 40 mg half an hour before everything starts. Then an hour into the presentations, if you still haven't presented yet, take another 20 mg. That's what I did when I had a conference and wasn't sure when exactly I had to present.


Thanks again!  I hope this will work. I'm feeling anxious right now.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

40mg may be a lot for his 1st time. I would try 20mg at home 1st and see how that affects u.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

howardfan said:


> 40mg may be a lot for his 1st time. I would try 20mg at home 1st and see how that affects u.


Ya, I agree with Howard. It's one of those drugs that you want to see how it affects your body first. If you feel like 20mg isn't enough, you can try 40mg down the road. That's what I did.


----------



## Beanie73 (Sep 22, 2010)

I was on 160mg of this a day and it was wonderful for my symptoms of anxiety in work. Unfortunately not so wonderful for my waist. Weaning off it as we speak - gonna try herbal alternative to take only when I am in work as I dont get anxious any place else. Great stuff but pity about the weight gain :-(


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

did u start at 160mg or a smaller dose and how long did u take the drug? also how many lbs did u gain? weight gain always freaked me out too so i only take as needed.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

My neurologist just prescribed me Inderal 2 days ago actually. I was having really bad tremors during the appointment and he said "You know what would be good for you? Inderal".

I haven't felt anything from being on it for two days yet. I was put on 80mg for 1 week then 160 mg afterward. So that's 1 pill in the morning the first week, then two pills in the morning for the second and subsequent weeks. Is this a typical dose for anxiety and migraine preventative maintenance? When people are saying on here that 40mg is high for the first time, it's getting me kind of nervous since I'm taking double that the first time.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

seems a bit high for anxiety but migraines and tremors i think require a higher dose. not 100% sure on this though


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow. 160mg? Maybe that's ok, but 40mg did the trick for me as far as reducing symptoms and making me feel relaxed. I bet 160mg would have knocked me out.

According to this 160mg-240mg is what helps migraines. I used to use it for anxiety only, but I guess that's what the difference is, and medicine affects everyone in different ways.

http://www.rxlist.com/inderal-la-drug.htm

*Migraine*

The initial oral dose is 80 mg Inderal LA once daily. The usual effective dose range is 160 to 240 mg once daily. The dosage may be increased gradually to achieve optimal migraine prophylaxis. If a satisfactory response is not obtained within four to six weeks after reaching the maximal dose, Inderal LA therapy should be discontinued. It may be advisable to withdraw the drug gradually over a period of several weeks depending on the patient's age, comorbidity, and dose of Inderal LA.


----------



## Leah026 (Jul 24, 2011)

*inderal*

Hi I'm a 26 year old female and i was wondering if anyone could help my doctor has prescribed me with inderal and i have to take one a day i was wondering do they work at all for anxiety i have well i dunno what type of anxiety becus im really anxious wen i go out plus im also slightly anxious in my own house? im even worse wen sum1 knocks at the door my legs go weak and i start shaking i hate it but you can tell im shaking
anyway i think i get just about every symtom of anxiety there is dizziness, weakness, dry mouth, hot clammy hands, shaking, pounding heart, feeling ill or like something bad is going to happen i even get nausea thats terrible i kno but if anyone could tell me a little about anxiety then i would appreciate it anything to live a normal life without bloody anxiety :hide


----------



## bill2313 (Sep 13, 2011)

Beanie73 said:


> I was on 160mg of this a day and it was wonderful for my symptoms of anxiety in work. Unfortunately not so wonderful for my waist. Weaning off it as we speak - gonna try herbal alternative to take only when I am in work as I dont get anxious any place else. Great stuff but pity about the weight gain :-(


 dude u dont need to wean off a beta blocker it has nothing to do with ur brain you only need to wean off things that affects ur brains activity


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

bill2313 said:


> dude u dont need to wean off a beta blocker it has nothing to do with ur brain you only need to wean off things that affects ur brains activity


That is true he can quit taking it immediately. However you will experience higher blood pressure and a faster heart beat as your body was used to having inderal in it. Tapering is a good idea as you will have less side effects coming off of it. I am not sure of the dangers of quitting immediately but in a heart problematic person I assure that this would be a problem.


----------



## Aradhya Kashyap (May 1, 2013)

*Inderal works wonders*

Hi guys I wanted to share my personal experience with you.
People say face your fears, but sometimes even after facing some million times the anxiety just multiplies! So HERE I ll tell you how my anxiety problem ended, and what medicine to take in what dosage 

Well I have always been a good speaker and I know so because when I m alone or when I present in front of my family, I hear myself and I know Im fabulous.
But I dont know what happens infront of people, I talk too fast, my legs start shivering and so on.. This was not a problem earlier but started as I started proceeding in my teens.

It was a new year and I didnt want my first impression on the class to be that of a shivering speaker! So I researched a lot ! And came across INDERAL!
I wasnt sure if it would work! So though net prescribed 20mg I took 40mg! But I still didnt feel a thing.. Oh btw its better to take inderal with or after food.. and some 30-40 minutes of performance. The effect stays for 2-3 hours. Atleast for the 20-40mg dose that I take...
Okay coming back to the topic! So right before my performance.. I realised my hands stiffing up a bit and that i felt is a sign of inderal working! But if u take a lighter dose like 20mg you wont feel that also! Any way I walked up to the stage.. I just stood for ten seconds surprised that my heart beat was not so fast, i wasnt shivering.. And with my physical symptoms gone I delivered an excellent speech and scored full marks!!
Now with more and more appreciation my confidence began to grow and i reduced my dosage to 10 mg before a performance.. Finally now I have decided to go without a tablet.. For some reason now I know I can do without

PS: INDERAL PROPRANOLOL is NOT addictive and it does not have side effects... Some people take a 10mg tablet on a daily basis.. So its okay! But its better if you use it as a cure and not make it a habit! After all, when you deliver ur presentation without the help and ace it! That sure is a different feeeling! 
Go for it it always works!


----------



## Volcom23 (Jan 19, 2010)

is inderal la available here in the philippines?


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

How long does inderal last by experience? I have 2 or potentially 3 presentations coming up in one day. One will be around 11:30 I imagine, and the other around 1:15. Would one dose of inderal at say 10:30 be enough for these two? Or should I take a second dose at 12 or so? 

And, I could potentially have another one at 3:30, for which I'd for sure take another dose. But I can avoid this by presenting a week sooner... which I may just do idk. 

Would taking it 3 times a day be too much? I'm not sure if it'd be better to do all 3 presentations in one day or not. If I'm feeling confident b/c of the meds it might be good. But probably not.


----------



## Lauren10409 (Jun 26, 2013)

*should last 4 hours*

Propanolol should work for about 4 hours I think. But that is assuming that you are on the proper dose that actually works for you. At first my doc prescribed me 10mg and it wasn't really working. Now I take 20 mg 45mins-1hr before and I think it's been lasting at least 3-4 hours. It's really hard to test this out at home as you all know. The only way you know if it's working is if you put yourself in a situation where you would normally get nervous palpitations, sweat, blush etc and suddenly you realize that you have no symptoms--then you can assume that the drug is working and effective. You kinda have to play around with it and try to test it out best you can. Whatever you do tho, don't take more than the doc prescribes. You don't wanna go to give a presentation or whatever and end up passing out because you took too much propranolol, ahhh! Now that would be embarrassing!! And dangerous too.


----------

